# Lowrance X125 With Battery Pack



## lhwarren (Dec 17, 2008)

I want to use a Lowrance X125 in a new kayak I just purchased & I purchased an accessory kit for hooking up the unit with a AA battery pack which has 8-AA batteries. Has anyone tried a small battery pack with this full size fishfinder? I am wondering how many hours (or minutes) this unit will operate. 
Thanks!


----------



## Bender16v (Oct 28, 2007)

Not sure, probably not too long. Lowrance does sell a pack for using "D" batteries. I can't find any info on how long it lasts though.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I would try a 12Volt SLA battery like the portables use - Sea Nympho runs his combo off a 12V 7A SLA battery during the summer quite nicely.... it lasts several hours - no prob.....



CLICK HERE FOR A LINK (to eBay)....

Robert


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

12 Volt DeWalt drill battery will last a long time......Mack


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

bigrackmack said:


> 12 Volt DeWalt drill battery will last a long time......Mack


Drill packs are usually good for small short bursts of power - no real sustenance there....

In addition to the 3 AH (largest size) DeWalt battery costing around $45 the 2400 watt output on an X125 would SUCK the life out of that thing in an hour or two....it ain't no vexilar Mack!!
:lol:

The 8 AH 12 SLA from Cabela's is $39.99 _with_ a charger or $20 without and it has regular _standard_ (.187") spade lug terminals to hook it up with , not some goofy shaped 'cartridge' that would most likely pose a "challenge" to get the contacts hooked up to the machine.

I use a 7 AH SLA with my Lowrance LMS332c on the ice (which also puts out 2400 watts) and if I choose to run the back light and ping speed high I don't get much more than 4 hours out of it.... I back off my ping & back light 6+ Hrs. - and I bring a second battery along when I'm on the ice.
:fish2:
*This has been MY experience*

:evilsmile

BTW~
FORGET trying NiMh rechargeable AA batts and the NiMh chargers they come bundled with - typical reserve on ONE AA NiMh ( ONLY 1.2 volts ea. though ) is around 2000 MaH (2 AH) and when you rig 8 together you ONLY have 9.6 volts and that won't run it....
My LMS usually will shut down just under 9.9 V
:sad:


----------

